

Basic Git Prettification in Linux - era86
http://runtime-era.blogspot.com/2012/10/basic-git-prettification-in-linux.html

======
ljoshua
I'll be captain obvious here, but these also work great on OS X if you
installed Git by a means other than homebrew. Thanks!

~~~
era86
for sure! i first used git on OSX via Homebrew and i noticed it wasn't the
same in Ubuntu... thought i'd share how to make ubuntu's git install just as
useful

